# Shoshone Take-out Helmet Lost



## Mankypin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Chuck from No Name*

Ladies and Gentlemen,

There are still great human beings in this world, deserving of so much great karma for good deeds unselfishly done. Chuck from No-Name is such a guy, he found my $300 helmet, found me and then wouldn't take anything for his time and trouble. I was rocked back on my heels by the honesty, help and all-around good vibes from Chuck and his family. I obviously need to spend more time with folks from No Name and west slope boaters in general. Thank You Chuck, and please thank your son for me too. I hope to meet you on the river and thank you in person. I also hope to become a better person by following your example of treating random boater trash and their yard sales of lost gear with more respect. Nice to meet you Chuck, peace to you and yours.... 

Alan
Pine, Co


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

good to hear!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Too cool!

:beer: to Chuck


----------

